# Wyndham Rewards



## MrEd (May 21, 2008)

>>Book your next stay at a Wyndham Rewards property before September 4, 2008, and earn 4 Amtrak Guest Rewards® points per dollar spent. That’s double the standard points offer!

Become a Wyndham Rewards member and choose Amtrak Guest Rewards points as your preferred currency. Already earning Wyndham Rewards points? Convert them to Amtrak Guest Rewards points any time.>>>

where do I find transfer option on agr website for wyndham rewards ?


----------



## AlanB (May 21, 2008)

Wyndham Rewards used to be Trip Rewards from the Days Inn chain. They've always had the ability to transfer points into AGR, but I don't recall ever seeing or hearing of an option to transfer AGR points out to Trip Rewards/Wyndham Rewards.


----------



## MrEd (May 21, 2008)

right, transfer into AGR, where would I find info on that part?


----------



## KayBee (May 21, 2008)

MrEd said:


> right, transfer into AGR, where would I find info on that part?


Here is a link to the Member Guide.

You will set the points transfer up under "Earning Preferences" in the Edit Account area. Just select "Amtrak Guest Rewards" from the drop-down box, and enter your AGR number and member name in the appropriate places.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 21, 2008)

If you already have Wyndham Rewards points that you want to transfer to Amtrak, you can do that in blocks of 8000 (for 3200 AGR points); 17,500 (for 7000 AGR); or 30,000 (for 12,000 AGR). Go to the Wyndham Rewards site HERE.


----------

